# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vietjet Air mở đường bay mới Vinh - Đà Lạt - Vinh giá chỉ 660.00VNĐ

## vannhole

Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu của khách hàng, *Vietjet Air chính thức mở đường bay mới Vinh - Đà Lạt - Vinh*, kèm theo *vé khuyến mãi*,  giá chỉ *660.00VNĐ*






*Chú ý:*Giá: chưa bao gồm thuế và phí
Thời gian bay: Từ 24/12/2013
Tần suất bay: Thứ 3, thứ 5, thứ 7 hàng tuần

_Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ_


*ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY VLINK*


*Hồ Chí Minh:* 72 Nguyễn Thông, P9, Quận 3, TP. HCM - Điện thoại: (+84.8) 7300.4078 - Fax: (+84.8) 3931.1318
*Hồ Chí Minh:* 58 Dương Thiệu Tước, P.Tân Quý, Q.Tân Phú, TP. HCM - Điện thoại: (+84.8) 3559.1111 - 0908.54.1111
*Đà Nẵng:* 39 Nguyễn Văn Huyên,Q Cẩm Lệ, Đà Nẵng, Điện thoại: (+84.511) 3696.182 - 0908.46.1111
*Vũng Tàu:* 87 Hoàng Hoa Thám, P Thắng Tam, Tp Vũng Tàu, Điện thoại: 0973.677.678 - 0947.76.96.96
*Hà Nội:* 144 Đỗ Đức Dục, Huyện Từ Liêm, Hà Nội, Điện thoại: (+84.04) 7300.4078 - 0938.172.998
*Hotline:* 08.7300.4078


_Xin chân thành cám ơn Quý Khách!_

----------

